# Fargo area sportsman wants to share gas this fall



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Is anyone out there that wants to share gas to hunt SE North Dakota or NW Minnesota this fall? Putting $2+ gas into my F150 is killing an obsession.

Currently hunt Saturday, Sunday, and ½ day during the week for birds. Usually hunt duck over decoys in the morning (this means leaving early) and evening and upland during the day.

Not a fan of road hunting. I would rather drive for 1 hour and push cattails for 4 hours than drive for 4 hours and hunt for 1.

I have trained dogs, one retriever, and one pointer. Would prefer to use my dogs or hunt with someone that also puts the time in on their dogs.

:beer: 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I hunt S.E. of you just about every weekend in Nov. & Dec. I'm a cattail pusher as well...The only problem...I drive a Silverado and have Labs...Do you think we could make it work? :lol:


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Rick,

I think we could manage. If not we could share gas, you hunt one side, I'll hunt the other. We still both get what we want.

AJ


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds good man...seriously...always looking for new hunting partners...Keep me in mind this fall! Half the time my friends want to stay home and watch the Vikes choke off another game...


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Rick,
What is your email, so I can get your contact info ofline?
AJ


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

[email protected]

thanks!

Rick


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Rick,

Lets do a little dog training, see if the boys get along before season starts.

AJ


----------

